# Difference between Cannondale 2008 Six13 5 and 2007 Six13 Team 3



## RNS (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey all I am trying to get into the road bike scene and have been torn between 4 bikes. 

1) 2006 Felt F65 - $1280
2) 2007 Cannondale Six13 Team 3 - $1780
3) 2008 Cannondale Six13 5 - $1550 
4) 2008 Scott Speedster S10 - $1600

With regards to the Cannondale bikes, what is the difference between the 2 bikes. The components seems to be the same and I thought that the frames were also the same Carbon Aluminum mix? 

Also any recommendations between the 4. This is my first bike and money is a concern, but I also want to make sure that I enjoy the sport. I rode all of the them and Cannondale's seemed to be a bit zippyer but not by much. The components on the Felt seemed superior for less but I feel like I will want to upgrade the frame in a year or two? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

